# Round #1 with moles initiated today



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

After rolling and filling in depressions from where their tunnels sunk in after a rain and having it look good again in the yard, I went out this morning to find the place looking like an earthquake hit with all the upheavels of dirt and once again sections of my newly laid sod bowed up in the air. So I put the old thinking cap on and decided to hit them back with all I could muster, no holds barred, short of usiing dynamite!

Drug out the tiller (8hp B & S) and untreaded the muffler, and screwed in a pipe nipple. Tried to gas em with carbon monoxide but my hose melted, so I grabbed a LOX servicing hose, had the right pipe threads on one end so it would screw into the nipple and its triple walled stainless and very flexible. Fire up tiller and watch, can't see anything, so I get impatient, and decide to add oil so it will make a smokey exhaust, so I poured some oil into the hose and the heat of the exhaust soon had it smoking pretty good. Still not satisfied, so off to the shed and shop, and I put together a manifold out of some T fittings and old gate valves. NOw I needed some good chemicals that would leave a nasty smell or make it uninhabitable. I find a container of Dursban liquid, and a few other odds and ends in concentrated form. Open up one valve on manifold that is now connected to the tiller, and it allows the exhaust to go directly out of one side of a T without going into the hose. In the other Opening on another T, I pour in my concoction of chemicals, close the valve, and slowly close the valve that vents exhaust prior to the hose. Now all exhaust is going through the hose and as back pressure builds up I can crack open the first valve. Now were getting somewhere, its generating more darn smoke than one could ever imagine. OPen first valve, and second valve add more chemicals and close em and keep the smoke spewing from various holes in the ground here and there. I eased some areas of the tunnels over with dirt to eliminate leakage, without blocking the tunnel under the raised mound sections. I was soon pushing smoke all over the yard, and it looked like an erie picture in a volcano with all the smoke erupting from various places. Even had it coming out of an old tree stump arond its roots. Went along each area and slowly started to tamp down the raised tunnels until I had just about blocked all excaping smoke, and then shut off tiller. So now all is flattened back out, holes filled in and I will just have to wait and see who the victor of this round is........

I have a few more odds and ends up my sleeve in the line of noxious chemicals that make a lot of smoke that should not really cause any environmental harm. Sulphur really stinks bad and lasts a long long time when heated........so tomorrow will tell.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Did you blowem out with TNT? Man, I feel like a trip to AL will be more and more exciting by the minute! I could establish a live uplink video to the tractorforum.com site and you could watch us blow up stuff live! 

Any interested parties? Hey, I will gladly come over with my Remington 700 PS .308 with 1000yd scope and take out a few of them critters for you! 

Andy


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Mrs Chip "God Damnit Chip, are you playing with those moles again???"

<img src=http://users.snip.net/~mca/manipulations/anon/caddyshack/caddyshack.jpg>


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Wow!!!! I have mole's as well that are really getting my temper going. I was just thinking about getting the poison peanuts, but am not sure about them. We have a basset hound that likes to dig and am afraid she would get the peanuts. She's not the sharpest crayon in the box but I don't want to kill her, at least not that way!!! :devil: Let us know how that works.:nerd:


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Why not the ammonia and bleach with the tiller exhaust. Only one thing do not breath the mixture. It is toxic to everything it comes into contact with:devil:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Is it just me or does this entire thread including the depth of dynamite usage and moles remind you of Bill Murray in Caddyshack?

<center><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/bm.gif></center>


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I had a holy war with chipmunks a few years back. At least they come up into the daylight. I poisoned them, shot them, trapped them, and drowned them. Just like moles, if you have a couple of them, you actually have dozens of the critters. As destructive as they are, I would have no guilt in using any means at my disposal to rid my yard of the little vermin. Good luck Chipmaker! Death and destruction from above to the little furry lawn monsters!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Chip, try the ammonium nitrate/diesel fuel mix. Just pour it down all of the holes after you have snaked a few of those blasing caps in them 5 or 10 feet or so. Then let her rip!!!!!!! army


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I like that ammonia and bleach idea. I might give it a go on the little bastards that are trenching up my lawn....I know what works for the season, but is only a temporary fix. Sprinkle on lime....it'll make the soil caustic to the mole and aid your grass.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!

JULY 4th AT CHIPPY'S HOUSE!!!!!!!!!

<center><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/explosion.jpg></center>


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Wow guys, I am not a rocket scientist but the bleach and ammonia idea doesn't sound too good. I thought I had heard that people have died from this combination?? The furr little guys need to go, but we don't need to get hurt in the process!!!:truth:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

You are right Stewart ---- Great care and concern --- none of which I can imagine are being conducted with references to everything from dynamite to carbon monoxide to Dursban now to a deadly combination of NaOCL+NH3. outta here 

Can someone say, Chlorine Gas? (and that is with the correct mixing %) --- Too much bleach and we have Nitrogen trichloride and too much ammonia and you will have Hydrazine. All 3 of which you really don't want to mess with. I can post more in-depth chemical reactionary info if you are interested. Not being a party pooper, but you really should give careful thought to your actions. 

:nerd:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

THAT'S WHY THEY MAKE RESPIRATORS


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

WHY NOT JUST SET OFF 20 STICKS OF DYNAMITE AND BLOW EM ALL UP AT ONCE? HECK, THATS WHY THEY MAKE FALLOUT SHELTERS AND BOMB SUITS! BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *WHY NOT JUST SET OFF 20 STICKS OF DYNAMITE AND BLOW EM ALL UP AT ONCE? HECK, THATS WHY THEY MAKE FALLOUT SHELTERS AND BOMB SUITS! BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!! *


HA HA HA:lmao:


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

*How about Drowning Them?*

Around here the latest environmentally friendly way to get rid of ants is to flood them out. Just put the hose on open end and leave it for a few hours.

As my son says, " Where's the fun in that?"


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Drowning them? HAHAHAHA --- Like a flood for the Ark? 

Why not just napalm or eat em?

:swallow:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I think Chippie might devise a way to modify a microwave oven to cook them to death!  :knife: :siren:


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *THAT'S WHY THEY MAKE RESPIRATORS *


I still have my old M17 protective mask and a case of unused filters, and if that is not enough I do have a bunch of the older but still servicable chem warfare ensembles, from the gloves down to the booties and hood etc.........ya never know in todays day and age when it all may come in handy

But seriously, I would not think it would be too hazardous if outside and you stay out of downwind of the stuff.........only reason I did not use it was I was afraid of what it may do to grass and plants etc, and Dursban is safe for plants and its an insecticide so it may infiltrate and kill those grubs the moles are after as well as make that tunnel complex smell BAD! I still have a few friends at the local F16 base and could probably scrounge up some Hydrazine :dazed: 

I'm gonna whip those critters and thats a promise. I should know some results by the morning.....but then again I have to get up at 3 to have the wife in B'ham by 7 for a Dr's appointment, so it may have to wait until I get back home to see if there was any more activity.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

Have you tried Milky Spore? That stuff is organic and is supposed to kill the grubs that moles feed on.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: How about Drowning Them?*



> _Originally posted by balmoralboy _
> *Around here the latest environmentally friendly way to get rid of ants is to flood them out. Just put the hose on open end and leave it for a few hours.
> 
> As my son says, " Where's the fun in that?" *


Believe it or not, but for about 5 or 6 years I was totally fire ant free and so was the right of way along front of my property on both sides as well as my neighbor. And I mean it was void of those little Bas%@$#s.

I bought some new on the market liquid fire ant killer. Looking at the ingredients label it had 97% inert ingredients, and 3 percent of active ingredients. The inert ingredients turned out to be nothing more than cooking oil, and the active ingredients was..............drum roll please........TRICO 1.1.1 technical grade!

Directions said mounds would be killed within 10 to 15 minutes of application and it did not matter if it was hot, dry, wet or cold.......Doseage was a mere 2 liq ounces of the stuff poured directly on the center of the mounds. That stuff was fantastic, it worked.

Well being an air force troop we used trico 1.1.1. for everything from cleaning aircraft oxygen systems, to degreasing engine parts to spraying all the hydraulics down to rid it of accumulated fluids so you could find a seep or weep, to washing down the hanger floor, and also in everyones parts cleaning vats. The stuff was literally everywhere. So I conccoted a mix of Trico and cooking oil, and gave it a try. It worked as well as the store bought stuff, and soon it started to spread like wildfire. Even our chief of maintenance wanted a gal of it mixed up. 

Then a few years down the road all that mess in the silicone valley popped up with trico in the ground water and how it stays and takes years to go away, and how it causes birth defects and cancers etc................the factory manufactured ant killer was taken off the market, and just about all consumer products that contained it. Heck you could buy it at Lowes, or Office Depot, as it was used to clean copy machines and typwriters etc........The military got really strict with its use and purchase and only bona fide uses as listed in the tech data was able to order and use it, and 99% of the tech data was rewritten due to trico and other chemicals. About the only ones left still able to get it in the military is the folks dealing with oxygen systems, and then its not at the local base level but at depot level. So now once again I am awash with fire ants, all my kids turned out normal (I think) but I can';t speak for myself, but I have been this way long before I knew what trico was, so I blame me being me on the lead paint I probably ate off the window sills and porch banisters as a tyke!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey Chippie..............when does round 2 start:question: Can't wait to see what diabolical weapons you think up. :driving: :furious: :lmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

This all reminds me of and old Warner Bros. cartoon. Better watch out Chipmaker, the little guys may start fighting back. They could be chewing a hole through your natural gas pipe in the tunnel that your tiller exaust pipe is in. 

Mark


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

*UPDATE!*

After initiating an attack the day before yesterday on those little critters, their tunneling activity has been diminished a great deal. I do have a few new tunnels in a different area now, but not one of the prviously used tunels or that area in general has been disturbed. Plan for today is to hit em again, with my Dursban and hot exhaust mix with my tiller, mark any and all areas where the thick whicte obnoxiuous smoke erupts out of the ground, and then maybe hit it again once the sun goes down as it seems they like to do their digging at night. I don;t know why they like digging at night, as it shoud not make any difference in a underground tunnel...its still dark down there unless they have lights strung out to see what their doing 

Might just run the sulphur compound in and see what it does.......

If all else fails to completely erradicate those critters, I'll just have to unleash my secret weapon(s) on them and suffer the consequences of having to get in a front end loader and a few trailer loads of dirt to replace dirt that gets flung out of the holes. 

Nope, not dynamite, but push come to shove, I'll unleash my four miniature dachshunds loose on em. They can outdig the biggest ditch witch trenching machine made. The one male I have can make a hole so quick he dissapears from the surface within minutes and all you see is dirt flying. The females are equally as fast but not quite as enthusiastic as that male is on finding what is making that scent.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well it sounds like it worked thats good now you can move up in your position and do battle againarmy


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

chip just curious.. does putting all that stuff down the mole holes have any affect on your lawn?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Chip don't forget about the ole' aerator. I would suggest the core aerator.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I really don;t think so. I have not used anyhting that has or would not be safe to use on plants or around the house in general. Dursban is a pretty popular insecticide in gardens, and it makes no mention of not getting it in grass etc. Same for the sulphur. I have seen recomendations on applying sulphur in some situations for grasses, and around here sulphur is a big time seller for those foks that are afraid of snakes. Its not uncommon to see it spread in a wide continuous path around buildings etc .......supposed to keep snakes from coming across it......(really have mny doubts on that claim) but the local Co-op sells a lot of it in this area.

I went to a friends junk yard one time to get some front brake rotors for a truck. This fellow was deathly afraid of snakes.......and literally had wide yellowish colored paths all around his junk yard from where he had been laying out sulphur over the years........(grass still grew through it though) and he was very confident in not running into any snakes. The very first two junkers I went to to check the rotors on I found 2 snakes. One a copper head the other a rat snake.......So much for the sulphur theory.

Now if heating it up and making fumes / smoke alters its chemical composition any, I can't say, but only time will tell.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

*All's quiet on the southern front!*

Its been two days since the last shots have been fired, and so far it looks promising. Not the first sign of any new activity anywhere since the second round of gassing the moles and destruction of their tunnels took place.

In the second round of gassing, I also used moth crystals in addition to my "secret" chemical composition.........that stuff really smokes when heated, and puts off a very acrid smell.

The moles did call in reinforcements though at one point, and I had to rely on some heavier artillery to compensate this attack. 3 oppossums were observed at various times of the course of two nights infiltrating the perimeter of my barn and chicken yard, but good defensive positions that were in place took em out. Last my intel reports stated, the moles were headed somewhere further south and west perhaps to the Louisiana territory.

Have to pass this along as to oppossums and defense postions. I have 4 miniature dachshunds, and they think they are bad to the bone, and this time they proved it. I turned all 4 loose on the last oppossum that I found, and did not fire the first shot. Old Mr. "O" did not stand a chance. Of course I held the main reserve force in the ready just incase.......the German Shepherd and Mr. Berretta. It was pretty amazing, those little fur balls were all over that oppossum and some of the most horrific sounds I have ever heard came out of that flurry of activity, but the scuffle only lasted about 45 seconds to a minute at tops.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well thats great Chip so do you think you've won the war or just the battle,or do you think they will wait awhile and counter attack.


----------

